# My new to me and to to the state of VA, 2003 Passat W8 MT BoB



## MacL (Oct 26, 2006)

*My new to me and to the state of VA, 2003 Passat W8 MT BoB*

After much thinking and without personally inspecting the car, I took the risk and purchased this rare find 2003 W8 Passat MT Black on Black straight from Arizona. 




























































































The car has some normal wear and tear and issues here and there but overall I am very pleased with the car, I already registered it in VA, only needs the safety inspection and will take care of that after I replace the breaks.
Luckily there are no issues with the engine, it purrs like a tiger, I just had to replace the serpentine belt for now, but I am saving for an engine crane, I know I will need it sooner or later 

Done to the car so far:
Washed
Oil and oil filter Change
Serpentine belt
Replaced Airbag Module
Replaced front grill with W8 Emblem.

Needs to be done
Breaks
Lower Control arms
Front engine mount (snob)
Center display in instrument cluster (fading)
Fuel Filter replacement and Aux Fuel pump issue.

These are Vagcom scan results, any insight will be greatly appreciated:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B7 907 044 
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5W8 0007 
Coding: 27210
Shop #: WSC 22231 
VCID: 64CD6DF2F4CF47614B-5120

1 Fault Found:
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
37-00 - Faulty

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 3777EABE15D97CF93E-4A9C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C0959801
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0009 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C0959802A
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811
Component: 08 Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0009 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812
Component: 09 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0009 

2 Faults Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D09 
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 040D4D72148FE761EB-4AB4

1 Fault Found:
01535 - Control Circuit for Right Headlight Range Adjusting Motor (V49) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 58: Aux Fuel Tank Labels: 3B7-906-268.lbl
Part No: 3B7 906 268 
Component: Kraftst. Zusatztank 0004 
VCID: 6BDF06CE191108190A-50C8

1 Fault Found:
00439 - Fuel Supply Sensor 3 (G237) 
29-00 - Short to Ground


The one that I would like to tackle first is the Fuel DTS code 00439 - Fuel Supply Sensor 3 (G237) 
29-00 - Short to Ground
When I filled the tank I noticed that the fuel gauge did not go all the way to the top, it leads me to believe that the pump for the secondary tank is not working, do you think I will need to replace it or do you think is module related?

Does anybody know a good company to fix the center display in the instrument cluster, mine is fading and hard to see anything.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jremele (Oct 19, 2009)

Photobucket sucks, can't see the vehicle. However, congrats on your purchase. I'm curious to know how your repairs went, especially the fuel tank and fading instrument cluster display.


----------

